# Nike Lunarendor issues



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Don't the LunarEndor's have that part around the ankle of the inner shell that's supposed to stiffen up the boot? Did you try taking it out?


----------



## matt_radical (Aug 22, 2013)

Mel M said:


> Don't the LunarEndor's have that part around the ankle of the inner shell that's supposed to stiffen up the boot? Did you try taking it out?


yeah, it helped a little, but my ankles still hurt like a bitch inside the boot.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you over tightening the internal laces? Potentially the boots are too big and you are cranking them down to get them snug, but its putting pressure at this point instead.


----------



## mrcw34 (Dec 10, 2014)

matt_radical said:


> just got the lunarendors. they fit great in the store, but after riding for two log days, the area directly below my ankle hurts so bad i can't stand to put them on anymore. i think this is because the boot puts pressure on that area for support and i'm just not used to it yet since my other boots don't put pressure there.
> 
> has this happened to anyone else? will it get better with time? i'm thinking i should wait for my ankles to hurt less and break them in at home before trying them out again.


So I have a pair of Lunar endors and have had similar issues to yourself, they are indeed fantastic to ride in however they have some serious issues, I have been boarding for 25 years so can safely state that the issues have nothing to do with the fit or being over/ under tightend...the unfortunate truth is that these massively expensive boots are an absolute piece of sh.t 

So firstly the liner tensioning sytem is impossible to tighten to the required tension as the pulley clip system has been designed to be easy to get off with zero regard to putting them on... I had to get a buddy to tighten them for me..ffs (what am I like 5 years old!!!!)

Secondly the replaceable inserts that nike have stylised into nike ticks sit in just the wrong place meaning that they dig directly into your heel bone (may not be an issue on smaller / larger boots.... mine are a UK8.5 US9.5 ) it would appear that Nike's ego has got in the way of the function of the boots 


And Thirdly and most importantly the heal retention system (basically two bits of what can only be described as sand paper ) squeezes your heels so tightly together that you end up with all your weight on only a very small area of heel meaning after a 6 day trip I can barely place any weight on my right heel at present and the previously mentioned sand paper retention system has provided a spectacular 4" long tear in my skin and the side of my heel....I had no heel lift at all....but I can no longer walk!

I am no Nike Fan boy I only bought these boots as I like to ride a super stiff set up and the insert system promised a stiff boot... The choices of truly stiff boots are somewhat limited and I hoped these would last longer than my last set of 32's that lasted about 8 weeks riding before they went to pulp....

On reflection I wish I had never given Nike my $ they have previous form for dipping in and out of the snowboard industry causing mahem for many of the smaller producers and they just pi..ing off cause they didn't make big enough profits


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

OP: If they're causing pain like that, return them and get something else.



If they're causing that many problems they are in fact NOT awesome to ride in...

And you really skipped over Salomon Malamutes, Ride Insanos, K2T1 DB, Flow Talons, Burton Ions, and DC Rices cause the Lunars had plastic stiffeners? Was that really worth the extra money compared to half those other well trusted stiff boots?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

OP, I am also in the Seattle area, and have a bunch of nice (some new) boots that I would trade you for those lunarendors (if they are the right size)


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

mrcw34 said:


> So I have a pair of Lunar endors and have had similar issues to yourself, they are indeed fantastic to ride in however they have some serious issues, I have been boarding for 25 years so can safely state that the issues have nothing to do with the fit or being over/ under tightend...the unfortunate truth is that these massively expensive boots are an absolute piece of sh.t
> 
> So firstly the liner tensioning sytem is impossible to tighten to the required tension as the pulley clip system has been designed to be easy to get off with zero regard to putting them on... I had to get a buddy to tighten them for me..ffs (what am I like 5 years old!!!!)
> 
> ...


This is probably me just ranting... but i just had to reply altering reading this awful post.  I will probably take this post down after I cool down.

_So I have a pair of Lunar endors and have had similar issues to yourself, they are indeed fantastic to ride in however they have some serious issues, I have been boarding for 25 years so can safely state that the issues have nothing to do with the fit or being over/ under tightend...the unfortunate truth is that these massively expensive boots are an absolute piece of sh.t _
Having boarding 25 years has nothing to do with how well a boot fits. If the boot does't fit then Nike isn't for you. Having skills at snowboarding does not some how make an non-fitting boot some how miraculously fit.

_So firstly the liner tensioning sytem is impossible to tighten to the required tension as the pulley clip system has been designed to be easy to get off with zero regard to putting them on... I had to get a buddy to tighten them for me..ffs (what am I like 5 years old!!!!)_
Try pulling the inner laces side ways. These are not Burton's speed lacing (where one handle tightens the top and one handle tightens the bottom). Nike's inner laces were designed to be pulled in the opposite direction "out wards" to tighten (not having both laces pulled towards your knees).

_Secondly the replaceable inserts that nike have stylised into nike ticks sit in just the wrong place meaning that they dig directly into your heel bone (may not be an issue on smaller / larger boots.... mine are a UK8.5 US9.5 ) it would appear that Nike's ego has got in the way of the function of the boots _
Probably another fit issue. The boot is not for you.

_I am no Nike Fan boy I only bought these boots as I like to ride a super stiff set up and the insert system promised a stiff boot... The choices of truly stiff boots are somewhat limited and I hoped these would last longer than my last set of 32's that lasted about 8 weeks riding before they went to pulp...._
From this post, it seem this is your first Nike boot (coming from 32's last). Clearly this boot is not right for you. Most people when they have a brand/model which fits them, they normally stick with it as an uncomfortable boot just is not worth it. 

Again, this is me ranting (I just got too ticked off after reading "I've boarded for 25 years, so this issue isn't fit or tightening issue"). But anyone who reading the boots forum will notice people saying that you need to find a boot which "fits" you. Having 25 years of experience doesn't mean you can make every boot fit. Sure the boot feels fine in the store when you have it on about 5 minutes. But it is not until you take it out on the slope where you will see where the pinch/pressure points are or if they have been broken in yet.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

Calm down Elmo. Take your Robotussin lol


----------



## leroybadboy (Jan 10, 2016)

i had the same problem take out the yellow side supports, you wont get the same problem again


----------

